# General > Pets Corner >  Shivering dog.

## arana negra

Our Scally is real worry, she has taken to being a bit lame again, very stiff after period of inactivity. A few times now after she has had breakfast she goes outside and when she comes back in she sits and shivers, if I wrap her up she stops after a while and seems okay again (now sleeping beside me in her towel)  Any one got any idea what may cause this, there have been no loud noises which she does not like.  Is it just cold or something else ? it had been wet/damp here and turned much colder.

She has been wearing the magnetic collar for about 2 weeks now, is eating fine and has no other problem I can see  :Frown:

----------


## cuddlepop

Now it could be a noise she's hearing thats making her shake after she's been out and nothing to do with her condition.
Our dog on occasions refuses to go outside or rushes in.We think she's hearing a high pitch squeal from a cat scarer or an alarm somewhere.

After a while she'll calm down but refuses to go back out.

Its an awfull worry for you and its such a helpless feeling not knowing whats at the cause. :: 

Hope you get to the bottom of it soon.

----------


## justine

sounds like she does not like the cold. Is the dog short coated by any chance.?
our tank is a staffy and he goes out with a coat because he shivers at the slightest bit of damp weather. He looks like a "Timmerous wee beastie" as my oh would say, when he has been out i the garden for a quick pee if its cold or wet.Hw comes in ears flat, sad eyes, and cowers inthe corner, as if to say i dont believe you put me out in that.Pure Guilt trip on his part..

Sounds like you are getting your wee scally sorted and it will all right itself as time goes by.
A hot water bottle put in their dog bed wrapped in towels so dog cant hurt themselves, help just so they warm quicker. i tried with the hair drier for tank but he hates the thing.

Does not sound too much to worry about but a thick coat on when dog goes out should help with the cold.

----------


## teenybash

Miss Scally seems a sensitive wee soul................think maybe get the knitting pins out and knit up some pretty winter jumpers. I can remember her pics and she looks as if she has a very silky coat and will feel the cold easily.
Green lipped mussel would settle her touch of athritis as it has had excellent reviews for both animal and humans....I can vouch for the human benefits. 
Try going onto the Denes website as they do capsules for dogs, cats and horses. :Smile:

----------


## arana negra

That is Scally not very short haired nor long haired either lol

----------


## elamik@tiscali.co.uk

We had two English pointers some years back, one of them was terrible over the winter months, he would shiver for 15 mins after having been out in the garden for a few mins and was constantly clamped to a radiator. While his brother never  seemed to mind what the weather was like. Both dogs were strong and healthy, maybe animals can be like humans in that  some have higher tolerence levels than others.

A wee coat might be just what is needed.

Elayne

----------


## teenybash

> That is Scally not very short haired nor long haired either lol


She is sooooo bowoootiful...............she does need a little more than other wee doggies, you can see it in her face........cuddles, being wrapped up warm, kisses on her little black nose and told every day she is just georgous........She is a lovely little poppet.  :Smile:

----------


## binbob

gorgeous wee soul....hope she feels better very soon.hug for her...xx

----------


## carasmam

Aah she looks a sweet, sensitive wee doggy.  The arthritis may make her shivery too, Cara hates the cold now and shivers more, it never bothered her when she was fitter and younger.
I can vouch for green lipped mussells as well.   :Grin:

----------


## arana negra

Thanks for all the suggestions, she is not yet 2 we believe, she was abandoned therefore we know nothing of her past history. I have been keeping her warm today with hottie and towel, she does seem to want to be wrapped up in towel on her bed. If no better back to vet before week is out. I don't think she is scared more likely the arthritis I think.

----------


## arana negra

Miss Scally has been to the vets this evening, he did through examination of her legs/hips/ joints etc and a blood test for parasites from the ticks she had a few months ago. We waited for result, negative.  

She has problems with articulation is several places. It is a mystery what starts off a bout of lameness. It has been rainiy and more humid in the past few weeks. He has started her on a course of injections for arthritis. Hopefully we can get more info from him as we go along.   

He continues to be amazed by her lovely nature  :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Miss Scally really does sound a beautiful little soul. Because you rescued her and know nothing of her history, it may be that the limp is psychological more than physical. Who knows what shadow memories her little body retains ready to be triggered by the right set of circumstances....even a drop in temperature, rain, a sound,etc. Time and patience will reveal the answer and meantime just keep on cuddling her and if it is shadow memories, your continual reassurance will, with time, chase her ghosts away. :Smile:

----------


## skinnydog

Get her one of Dragonfly's bandanas.  That would keep her neck warm!!

----------


## cuddlepop

As all her tests have come back negative then I'd tend to think this shivering is Psycological.

Like you've said that poor wee dog has a past that you can never uncover but what you can do is shower her with love and affection thats the best medicine going. :Grin: 

She's gorgeous but what sad wee eyes.

----------


## justine

i have been reading this thread and keeping an update on this poor wee scally.Now i have to say that although scally has had a bad upbringing she does not live in the past. She only knows the future and it sounds to me that you are living with her past aswell/ Scally needs you to be calm and assertive, non aggressive in manors and let her become a dog again. She has no medical condition that is causing this, its all phycological and you are keeping it i the foreground of scallies mind. You need to forget about her past and live for the moment. Get her a coat, let her enjpy life and take things slowly with her.She will be fine, you just need to let her come out of it with your help.

----------


## binbob

> i have been reading this thread and keeping an update on this poor wee scally.Now i have to say that although scally has had a bad upbringing she does not live in the past. She only knows the future and it sounds to me that you are living with her past aswell/ Scally needs you to be calm and assertive, non aggressive in manors and let her become a dog again. She has no medical condition that is causing this, its all phycological and you are keeping it i the foreground of scallies mind. You need to forget about her past and live for the moment. Get her a coat, let her enjpy life and take things slowly with her.She will be fine, you just need to let her come out of it with your help.


a bit harsh,justine.arana negra is very worried about her wee scally,and is doing her best for her.i do not mean to be harsh either,but has bingo  found a forever home yet???

----------


## justine

I certainly dont think it was harsh, and in my earlier post you will see my thoughts on this, but a dogs can and will get over the problems it has had in the past if the owners help by not living in the dogs past.The best way to help a dog with problems such as this is to not live in the past, scally knows her new owners love her and its easier for a dog to recover if we humans stop thinking of them as humans and treating them like a dogs that have a whole different phychology.Do you think a dog has time to worry about a problem it had  an hour ago if its running with a pack, no it gets over it no place for weakness in amongst a pack, all dogs need leadership,discipline, boundaries and limitations and we humans need to remeber that.

Bingo has not recieved a good home and i hope and wish him well, and has no reference to this as he does not have the same problems,.
Arana negra knows that i dont mean anything harsh by this ,just your judgment and bringing bingo shows how low some stoop for there own good ::

----------


## binbob

> I certainly dont think it was harsh, and in my earlier post you will see my thoughts on this, but a dogs can and will get over the problems it has had in the past if the owners help by not living in the dogs past.The best way to help a dog with problems such as this is to not live in the past, scally knows her new owners love her and its easier for a dog to recover if we humans stop thinking of them as humans and treating them like a dogs that have a whole different phychology.Do you think a dog has time to worry about a problem it had an hour ago if its running with a pack, no it gets over it no place for weakness in amongst a pack, all dogs need leadership,discipline, boundaries and limitations and we humans need to remeber that.
> 
> Bingo has not recieved a good home and i hope and wish him well, and has no reference to this as he does not have the same problems,.
> Arana negra knows that i dont mean anything harsh by this ,just your judgment and bringing bingo shows how low some stoop for there own good


 well justine..it was simply a question about ur dog...out of interest.however,if u think u are a dog behaviour expert...then why is bingo where he is??
i think scally will be fine...just love and attention..my opinion after having dogs for more than 40 years.not one was parted with.problems or not.
i really do hope he finds the right family soon.

----------


## unicorn

What a gorgeous girl, I think she has gotten used to the home comforts and wants to make sure you feel so sorry for her so she doesn't end up back on the streets..... I wonder how often she has been taken in and put out again as so often happens to strays.
Well done you for giving her all your love.

----------


## cuddlepop

Dogs dont forget their past in my experience. :Frown: 

Connie my shadow,was left alone tied to a telegraph pole.Even ten years with me she did not like being left on her own.For years after we got her she'd even follow me even to the toilet and sit and wait outside.She'd even been known to actually follow me into a public toilet. :: 
Our other collie came from a home whose usual means of communication was "shouting and ballin".Even after two years with us she still shakes in fear if anyone raises their voice even in jest.

So Arana Negra just do as your doing and shower her with love,what ever is causing the distress,cuddles make it better. :Grin:

----------


## binbob

> Dogs dont forget their past in my experience.
> 
> Connie my shadow,was left alone tied to a telegraph pole.Even ten years with me she did not like being left on her own.For years after we got her she'd even follow me even to the toilet and sit and wait outside.She'd even been known to actually follow me into a public toilet.
> Our other collie came from a home whose usual means of communication was "shouting and ballin".Even after two years with us she still shakes in fear if anyone raises their voice even in jest.
> 
> So Arana Negra just do as your doing and shower her with love,what ever is causing the distress,cuddles make it better.


u have it just right ,cuddlepop...dogs do remember the bad and good things that happen to them
love is the best medicine.

----------


## justine

I was not going to answet to you binbob on this thread as its about a poor wee dog not bingo but as you want to bring it up well heres your answers. I dont profess to being a dog expert, but i do understand pack mentality, Bingo being the breed he was needed more from me than i could give, i trained him to the point i could trust him with other dogs, would come walk at heel and took most of jis wildness out of him, but i cant remove the breed, GSD x Staghound high energy, not some little whipper snapper that you can let out in the back garden for a pee and thats all it gets. So my failure as an owner has nothing do do with problems just his breed and unfortunately no matter who it is they cant take the breed out of a dog. Bingo is a runner and loves freedoom, that is genetic. problems he had were ironed out within 6 months of me having him, so maybe i know a little to keep a balanced dog. 
You confess to being a doggy person, passionate about dogs, well if you use the same pack mentality on your animals as you go on here you would pass all with flying colours. :: 
DOGS DONT LIVE IN THE PAST>>>They live for the moment.

This is my last thoughts on this as the thread is about scally not bingo.hope you many years with scally arana and may you both get what you deserve out of the relationship..

----------


## binbob

> I was not going to answet to you binbob on this thread as its about a poor wee dog not bingo but as you want to bring it up well heres your answers. I dont profess to being a dog expert, but i do understand pack mentality, Bingo being the breed he was needed more from me than i could give, i trained him to the point i could trust him with other dogs, would come walk at heel and took most of jis wildness out of him, but i cant remove the breed, GSD x Staghound high energy, not some little whipper snapper that you can let out in the back garden for a pee and thats all it gets. So my failure as an owner has nothing do do with problems just his breed and unfortunately no matter who it is they cant take the breed out of a dog. Bingo is a runner and loves freedoom, that is genetic. problems he had were ironed out within 6 months of me having him, so maybe i know a little to keep a balanced dog. 
> You confess to being a doggy person, passionate about dogs, well if you use the same pack mentality on your animals as you go on here you would pass all with flying colours.
> DOGS DONT LIVE IN THE PAST>>>They live for the moment.
> 
> This is my last thoughts on this as the thread is about scally not bingo.hope you many years with scally arana and may you both get what you deserve out of the relationship..


 

each to their own....i have very happy,well balanced dogs.all here with me.

did u not try a dog trainer for bingo..i mean wherever he now goes..his issues will go too.last words on this.

----------

